# Bluetooth: hci0: Failed to load Intel firmware file (-2)

## CrySam

My bluetooth doesn`t work on my amd64 laptop.  :Crying or Very sad: 

(Intel Wireless-AC 8265)

```

MyName@MyHOSTname ~ % dmesg | grep -i blue

[    0.692837] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    0.692850] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.692852] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.692854] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.692858] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    1.498481] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.3

[    1.499416] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol H4 registered

[    1.500351] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol BCSP registered

[    1.501291] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol ATH3K registered

[    1.502242] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Intel registered

[    1.503184] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol AG6XX registered

[    1.504122] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Marvell registered

[    1.540011] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    1.540869] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    1.542415] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    1.544246] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    1.546013] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    1.546014] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    1.547646] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    1.547647] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    1.903921] Bluetooth: Starting self testing

[    1.908924] Bluetooth: ECDH test passed in 3652 usecs

[    1.912107] Bluetooth: SMP test passed in 479 usecs

[    1.912799] Bluetooth: Finished self testing

[    2.214296] Bluetooth: hci0: Bootloader revision 0.0 build 26 week 38 2015

[    2.216381] Bluetooth: hci0: Device revision is 16

[    2.217202] Bluetooth: hci0: Secure boot is enabled

[    2.217999] Bluetooth: hci0: OTP lock is enabled

[    2.218860] Bluetooth: hci0: API lock is enabled

[    2.219686] Bluetooth: hci0: Debug lock is disabled

[    2.220477] Bluetooth: hci0: Minimum firmware build 1 week 10 2014

[    2.221313] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for intel/ibt-12-16.sfi failed with error -2

[    2.222148] Bluetooth: hci0: Failed to load Intel firmware file (-2)

```

but i found "ibt-12-16.sfi" & "ibt-12-16.ddc" in /lib/firmware/intel/.

so I don't know why it happened...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I wonder if you could help me....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Muso

Doesn't that chipset use iwlwifi?   

Check this thread, just in case

----------

## CrySam

 *Muso wrote:*   

> Doesn't that chipset use iwlwifi?   
> 
> Check this thread, just in case

 

it used iwlwifi driver, and my wireless is work.

----------

## ChenMeng

Built-in configuration option needs built-in firmware.

try module, like this:

```

--- Networking support 

 <M>   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

```

Last edited by ChenMeng on Sun Aug 30, 2020 12:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CrySam,

Putting all of dmesg onto a pastebin would allow us to check what ChenMeng deduced..

Kernel modules that need firmware must have the firmware available when the code is initialised.

That means if the module is <*>, the firmware must be included in the kernel as  the module will be initialised before root is mounted, so /lib/firmware cannot be read.

Compare the time on 

```
[    2.221313] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for intel/ibt-12-16.sfi failed with error -2 
```

with the time that root gets mounted.

----------

